# Tanganyika Sand sifters



## Jarlaxle0 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi There,

I have been trying to find on the net for Tang sand sifter species with no avail. so I was wondering if someone could be nice enough to give me a small list of Tang sand sifter.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Check the profile section at the top of the page.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can find a list of Xenotilapia in the profiles section. That would include many.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The commercially available sandsifters from Tanganyika include all Callochromis, Enatiopus, and Xenotilapia. As mentioned above, you can find information on them in the profiles.


----------

